
Idea to MVP in 20 Minutes - ivankirigin
http://ryanhoover.me/post/69599262875/the-wisdom-of-the-20-minute-startup
======
rrhoover
Thanks for sharing, Ivan! Me and Nathan Bashaw launched Product Hunt publicly
last week. AMA!?

